# 2013 Haunt is complete departure



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

This year, for the first time, I'm ditching the old "non-specific graveyard creepy" theme and going with a full-on Plants vs Zombies theme.

My son decided back in May that he wanted to be the Football Player Zombie, so while making his costume we decided we'd just go ahead and do the whole yard up that way.

So we're going to be making pea shooters, sunflowers, wall-nuts, the whole shebang. We made up a background sound CD using all of the music from the game overlaid with random zombie sounds and eerie wind and thunder effects, along with a disco ball and spotlights for use with the main theme.

Have barely started working on it... but so far it's proving to be a TON of work. I've already blown through four cans of primer for the carved foam prior to painting, and I'm going to have to go buy more tomorrow.

It's going to be weird not putting up all of my usual props and stuff, but I've gotten some feedback through the grapevine that some of the neighborhood kids have gotten a little too used to what we've had up until now so it's time to change things up.

Will post pictures in the appropriate forum soon.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

If you have access to an HVLP paint gun, you can save on primer. It really does a great job in covering the foam without putting in too much and it taking 3 days to dry. I used it on the majority of my foam projects this year and it saved a ton of paint. 

Please post some progress pictures. I am very intrigued in this theme and how you pull it off. 

Good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the whole Plants vs Zombies thing. Should make for a fun display.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

that sounds really kewl!! Can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## Toothpaste (Oct 9, 2012)

Pictures better be posted! Lots of pictures!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I definitely will post pictures. Hopefully next weekend I'll have something worth taking pictures of.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

really cool idea for a theme


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updated pictures?


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a video (includes stills) of the haunt over in the Photos and Videos forum. Thanks for checking!


----------

